# all negative?



## robertquirke (Jan 12, 2009)

hi,

I've just come across this forum, and there seems to be some really useful information so thanks to all who contribute.

I'm a senior manager/director from Ireland in the online industry, and an opportunity has recently arisen for myself and my wife to move to Dubai. I am currently considering the offer.

I have lived abroad many times, (Switzerland, Bulgaria, USA) and I am currently researching life in Dubai.

But, after all the research that I have done regarding life in Dubai, unfortunately all the info I have read is very negative. _Is life really that bad out there?_ There must be some redeeming features!!!

Honestly, my plan would be to go out there for 3-5 years or so, work extremely hard, earn plenty of cash and move home. But I would also like a couple of adventures and happy times along the way!

*Is it just about the money out there, or do people actually enjoy their life in Dubai?!*

I dont really drink (rare for an irish man!) so that doesn't really bother me. I am more worried abut my wife being disrespected. She is a financial accountant, do you think she coudl find work there being a white foreigner?

any responses much appreciated!

Robert


----------



## robertquirke (Jan 12, 2009)

by the way, I meant to say that I am very much a positive guy, and will try to make the best of every situation!

so what's good about life in Dubai?


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2009)

Uhmm interesting... 

You know - expats in Dubai are idealists in my opinion at least.

We're like Uni students who have it all planned out - optimistic and very idealistic until we got hit with reality and woke up +_+

Good luck with your move just ensure you're a tuff one


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Welcome to the forum!

I think Dubai can only be what you make of it. As with every single country in the world, it has its good side and its bad side! 

Women work out here. I am a woman and I moved here solely for the purpose of work. I work in construction and ultimately, in any country, a woman has to work really hard to get anywhere in construction. However, this is not the case for all industries - I'm sure that your wife would understand the demands of her industry - if it is not a struggle for her in Ireland, then it shouldn't be a struggle out here - it will all come down to the availability of work and her skills, experience and qualifications. The fact that she is a white woman should not even matter!

There has been a slowdown in Dubai, which is where all the negativity is coming from. A lot of us have been made redundant and from that point of view, it can be quite hard to see Dubai in a positive light, especially if you work in construction. That said, I still think that Dubai offers the opportunity to experience a lot of things that you would not normally have the chance to do elsewhere - you just have to make the most of it and make an effort to try out new things!

On a more positive note, there are loads to do out here (not just drinking!). I've been out in the desert with friends and loved the whole experience. I've also made some great friends out here and even think that I like them better than some of the friends I had in the UK. Equally, Dubai has opened my eyes to loads of new cultures - I'm pretty sure that I count at least one person from every continent (bar antartica) as my friend!

Get a copy of Dubai Explorer and read the sticky at the top of the page. Both contain invaluable information and will most certainly allay some of your fears and answer most, if not all, of your questions. Time Out Dubai will also give you an idea of everything that is happening in Dubai on a weekly basis - how cool is it to plan your social life on the Internet!!!

Good luck! I'm sure you will find plenty to love about Dubai and loads of things to do!


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

JoeyDee said:


> Uhmm interesting...
> 
> You know - expats in Dubai are idealists in my opinion at least.
> 
> ...


Sorry to go off topic!

Thought I was the only nocturnal one in Dubai!!! Or, maybe, I'm just insomniac - I'm still about 2-3 hrs away from my bedtime! Can't believe I am up watching cartoons at this hour - how sad  !


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2009)

Maz25 said:


> Sorry to go off topic!
> 
> Thought I was the only nocturnal one in Dubai!!! Or, maybe, I'm just insomniac - I'm still about 2-3 hrs away from my bedtime! Can't believe I am up watching cartoons at this hour - how sad  !


Hey - I'm always off-topic! To be honest i'm always off of alot of things  hahaha

And I'm always up late and hardly sleep... I think i'll close my eyes and drift off into another world in the next 30 minutes.. I've got a meeting in the morning +_+ hate those things!


----------



## gearhead (Jan 6, 2009)

hi robertquirke

i have lived in quite a few countries / cities till date namely Hong Kong, London, Cape town, DUbai, Chicago and Istanbul. I have found dubai to be at par and in many cases superior to some of the other countries i have lived in. it is one of the safest cities in the world, the infrastructure is good, it is a truly cosmopolitan city with a relatively liberal outlook and there are loads to do in your free time.

every country has its own share of problems and dubai is no exception. like you will not be able to access porn sites on the net, to buy liquor a license will be required and labourers from the indian sub-continent are treated like bonded slaves. also these days the global recessionary trends have started surfacing in dubai as well so the job market is a bit gloomy currently.

having said that, you need to make up your mind as to what your priorities in your life are. since you are in a senior management position, i take it that your prospective employer will provide you with housing and a good package. since there is no punitive personal taxation system like the one we have in UK, you will be able to save a lot of money for rainy days. also world class schooling is available in dubai and your family will have a great time there. it is a wonderful city to live in.

so, if you are getting a good offer i would say take the plunge 



robertquirke said:


> hi,
> 
> I've just come across this forum, and there seems to be some really useful information so thanks to all who contribute.
> 
> ...


----------



## robertquirke (Jan 12, 2009)

yes, some good advice there. I am a big advocat of the fact that there is good and bad everywhere and you just have to try to stay positive and see the good around you.

In the words of my dear old ma... "bloom where you're planted!"

I should find out this thursday whether I'll be heading out or not. Hopefully you will be hearing lots more from me!

Thanks again


----------



## flossie (Jun 9, 2008)

It depends on what sort of lifestyle you are after and where you have come from. Personally, I find the lifestyle here crap compared to Australia, but there are things that make up for it. Travel opportunities and the broadening of my kids' minds, for example. In fact, I'm starting to quite like the place. I absolutely HATED it when we first got here. We keep putting off going home a year at a time. At this rate, we'll be here 20 years.


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

May I just add that in my opinion, if you have a positive attitude, once you overcome the cultural shock, Dubai is one of those places that starts to grow on you.


----------



## flossie (Jun 9, 2008)

Oh, and I couldn't come here indefintitely. I know I said 20 years, but I need to know that I can leave whenever I want.


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2009)

When did you and your family arrive in the UAE?


----------



## flossie (Jun 9, 2008)

Only two years ago.

Just reread the original post with the question: Is it all about the money or do people enjoy life in Dubai? (Or something along those lines?)

The truth of the matter is, in our case, we enjoy our life in Dubai. Would we be here if we weren't SIGNIFICANTLY better off financially? Hell, no.


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

flossie said:


> Only two years ago.
> 
> Just reread the original post with the question: Is it all about the money or do people enjoy life in Dubai? (Or something along those lines?)
> 
> The truth of the matter is, in our case, we enjoy our life in Dubai. Would we be here if we weren't SIGNIFICANTLY better off financially? Hell, no.


Admit it Flossie, you're only here because you want to be close to me


----------



## flossie (Jun 9, 2008)

Shhhhhhhhhhhhhhh.


----------



## Easy Rider (Oct 23, 2008)

gearhead said:


> hi robertquirke
> 
> i have lived in quite a few countries / cities till date namely Hong Kong, London, Cape town, DUbai, Chicago and Istanbul. I have found dubai to be at par and in many cases superior to some of the other countries i have lived in. it is one of the safest cities in the world, the infrastructure is good, it is a truly cosmopolitan city with a relatively liberal outlook and there are loads to do in your free time.
> 
> ...


Hi,
Sorry if I sound too negative once again but I would have to disagree with that comment unfortunately. True, it is a relatively safe country as far as crime is concerned, but probably a very dangerous one if you think of road safefty for instance. I don't have access to serious statistics here but I bet you have far more chances of getting injured/killed in a car accident here than to get stabbed by someone in the UK/US etc. Safety is very subjective thing. I'm personally very sensitive to road safety, having lost a member of my family in a car crash (not in Dubai), and I can tell you that Dubai is not safe at all in this regard.

I would also have to disagree with the statement that infrastructure is good. I personally think it's crap. And very expensive. Think of it: no public transportation (I know, the metro is coming but how many of us will actually be able to use it on a daily basis?) and the traffic is generally a nightmare. More generally, any notion of urban planning seems to have been completely forgotten -if you think, like I do, that a vast patchwork of gated communities and forest of towers linked together by freeways doesn't quite amount to urban planning. Quality of construction (and construction infrastructure such as drainage, sewage, electricity etc.) is generally very poor. 

Same thing with the tax. Ok, there's no taxation but save for cars and petrol, many items/goods/services are overpriced, as is accomodation, healthcare, internet/ education etc. And poor infrastructure/ no social security which is what you pay tax for.

I could go on and on and complain about every little detail that constitutes my life here (deliveries that never arrive, or never on time, administration hassles etc.) and moan about the fact that things here generally *don't* work (as opposed to Wwitzerland where I've lived for a year), but that's not my point. Just wanted to give you some balanced advice and let you know the facts.

Oh, and one last thing. I wouldn't say that it's a cosmopolitan city. I'd rather say it's a patchwork of people with different backgrounds, from different countries, but they rarely mix. Not melting pot, no feeling of somehow belonging to the country. And liberal? You'll quickly realise that underneath the thin liberal veneer, it's still very conservative place. Which is fine but should be made clearer to newcomers.

Anyway, good luck and I hope everything works as plan for you.


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2009)

Easy Rider said:


> Hi,
> Sorry if I sound too negative once again but I would have to disagree with that comment unfortunately. True, it is a relatively safe country as far as crime is concerned, but probably a very dangerous one if you think of road safefty for instance. I don't have access to serious statistics here but I bet you have far more chances of getting injured/killed in a car accident here than to get stabbed by someone in the UK/US etc. Safety is very subjective thing. I'm personally very sensitive to road safety, having lost a member of my family in a car crash (not in Dubai), and I can tell you that Dubai is not safe at all in this regard.
> 
> I would also have to disagree with the statement that infrastructure is good. I personally think it's crap. And very expensive. Think of it: no public transportation (I know, the metro is coming but how many of us will actually be able to use it on a daily basis?) and the traffic is generally a nightmare. More generally, any notion of urban planning seems to have been completely forgotten -if you think, like I do, that a vast patchwork of gated communities and forest of towers linked together by freeways doesn't quite amount to urban planning. Quality of construction (and construction infrastructure such as drainage, sewage, electricity etc.) is generally very poor.
> ...



let me guess.......... you're a pom?? (nice cat you've got)

@ flossie..... HANDS OFF C. Mazy !! he sounds attractive....


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

Easy Rider said:


> Hi,
> Sorry if I sound too negative once again but I would have to disagree with that comment unfortunately. True, it is a relatively safe country as far as crime is concerned, but probably a very dangerous one if you think of road safefty for instance. I don't have access to serious statistics here but I bet you have far more chances of getting injured/killed in a car accident here than to get stabbed by someone in the UK/US etc. Safety is very subjective thing. I'm personally very sensitive to road safety, having lost a member of my family in a car crash (not in Dubai), and I can tell you that Dubai is not safe at all in this regard.
> 
> I would also have to disagree with the statement that infrastructure is good. I personally think it's crap. And very expensive. Think of it: no public transportation (I know, the metro is coming but how many of us will actually be able to use it on a daily basis?) and the traffic is generally a nightmare. More generally, any notion of urban planning seems to have been completely forgotten -if you think, like I do, that a vast patchwork of gated communities and forest of towers linked together by freeways doesn't quite amount to urban planning. Quality of construction (and construction infrastructure such as drainage, sewage, electricity etc.) is generally very poor.
> ...


The whole tax free thing is a myth, death and taxes are the only sure thing in this life - Although I don't know why people ever think that paying tax in an evolved society is a bad thing? It's a necessity!! Tax fuels infrastructure and without it, projects only occur when someone has a vested self-interest and will complete the venture without any forethought for coordination because it could hinder their competitive edge - as seen here!!! If people pay no tax they have no vested interest in the society succeeding or failing, they have no combined interest to lobby together to get things done because they have put some money in the pot. I think it's an integral part of the democratic process.

As for the patchwork of people well I strongly disagree! I work in a multicultural environment and socialise in one too. You only need to look at the ever growing list of nationalities that come to the socials



> Bolton (I'm claiming it as a nationality in it own right)
> UK
> Eire
> France
> ...


If that's not a cosmopolitan mix I don't know what is. If you want to mix with other cultures all you have to do is go and mix, Eastern cultures in my experience are very welcoming on the whole compared to Westerners. I've been offered food and tea by complete strangers whilst here and in other Middle Eastern cultures whereas in the west people treat you with suspician and distrust until they know your inside leg measurements. I feel I belong to this Expat community.

As for the Law - know it, accept it and don't break it - simple! If you can't live by the laws here then don't come, they really aren't that inhibiting at all and in some cases I wish they we had similar rules in the UK.

Waffling procrastination over


----------



## Easy Rider (Oct 23, 2008)

Contemplator said:


> let me guess.......... you're a pom?? (nice cat you've got)
> 
> No, I'm french  Txs for the cat comment.


----------



## robertquirke (Jan 12, 2009)

flossie said:


> Only two years ago.
> 
> Just reread the original post with the question: Is it all about the money or do people enjoy life in Dubai? (Or something along those lines?)
> 
> The truth of the matter is, in our case, we enjoy our life in Dubai. Would we be here if we weren't SIGNIFICANTLY better off financially? Hell, no.


you know, thats probably how it will be for me, and sums it up nicely.


----------

